# Servicing Fiat Ducato



## 94268 (May 1, 2005)

We're still looking for a decent deal on the second annual service of our Fiat Ducato-based Swift Kont Tiki. Original local quote from a major dealer was £435 for mechanicals and £150 for habitation. Excessive or what? Should the new MHF name and shame? We are willing to combine an early (or very early) Spring trip with this service. Any further recommendations?

Mike Gee


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi mike

you don't say where you are. here's one darn sarf so hope you are not north of watford :lol: 

essanjay, poole are approved fiat servicers. 

mike


----------



## 94268 (May 1, 2005)

*Servicing*

Hi Mike

Thanks for that tip. We'll be phoning round tomorrow. in fact, we are in Devon so Poole may not be a bad idea-also have senior family members to visit in God's Waiting Room (Bournemouth). Went to Poole for our towbar from PWS, an excellent outfit we found and the cafe opposite though a greasy spoon was a treat while we waited!
Mike


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

*tech/mech chat*

look for your local ambulance service depot and see if they will do your m/h, i take mine to blackpool depot and a full service (not habitation) is £150, they also do mot's. the service is first class as too expected from ambulance service mechanics


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

smifee said:


> hi mike
> 
> you don't say where you are. here's one darn sarf so hope you are not north of watford :lol:
> 
> ...


Hello Smiffee

Have you used essanjay. I have a friend who recently used them. Full of praise. 1st service & habitation service £333 bill. Cheaper than Timberland
Fiat duc 2.8

Motorhomer.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

essanjay @poole01202 683608

www.essanjay.co.uk

The dog nuts!


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Also check out your local BT Workshops, the one in Poole does a very good job.

KenS


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I suggest you look at this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10753.html&highlight=


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Aotosleepers at Willersey will service all makes of motorhomes don't know what the cost is though.

Dave


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi motorhomer

yes. essenjay do all my fiat servicing. i use avonbridge at fordingbridge for the habitation side of things. essenjay do habitation servicing but when i asked them about fitting an external gaspoint they would have subbed it out to another firm so i found avonbridge who do the lot and they did a great job.

going in to essanjay for a service in 2 weeks and like mikegee am looking forward to full fry up in a local cafe :lol: .

nearly all of their work is MHs and they are motorhomers

mike


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Apart from changing the engine oil and filters, what else does a garage supposed to do when they service your m/home.I have just had my van serviced (so called serviced) When I had four new tyres fitted at a different garage the tyre fitter stated these wheels haven't been removed for years. I was told by the first garage that my brake pads and linings were ok.I assume.this garage must have some kind of x ray equipment so that they dont have to remove wheels when they check the brake linings.
Greycat


----------



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Servicing*

Hi,

Not sure whether Peugeots are cheaper to service but I had my 2003 model Symbol serviced at the local main Peugeot/Fiat dealer and they only charged me just over £120. This was for the standard 2 year service. Not including a habitation check of course, had that done at a local caravan dealer.
Regards
Stewart


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Fiat Service*

Hi Mikegee

I'm from North Devon and get my Fiat/Sundance servicing done at W. Sanders & Sons of Milton Damerel, near Holsworthy.

Tel: 01409 261212

I've found them a very good and friendly family firm.

What part of Devon you from? North or South?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Stewart, that is a very good price. What part of the country is this?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance but what is there in the habitation that you can't service yourself?
Harry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The habitation check includes GAS SAFETY CHECK which if you are not corgi registered might be an issue. Although as you say we should all be able to check the basics. The habitation check doesn't include doing any work on the fridge, all they do is check it works!

Chelston Service Centre charge £435 for the 2nd Fiat service, because it involves checking more things and replacing brake fluid and checking rear brakes and wheels and replaces air filter.

The 3rd service price goes back down to £229 the same as the 1st service.

Most people I suspect go the expensive places because of the Warranty issues. After that we will have more choice.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi harry

in my case the answer to your question is everything  

i'm a certificated cackhanded tech thickie.

if any of the family see me with a screwdriver in my hand it is taken away from me :roll: 

mike


----------



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Fiat servicing*

Hi Rowley

My servicing is done at Jordans - Main Fiat/Peugeot dealers for the East Yorkshire area exact price was £124.53 inc vat. All done whilst I waited around 90mins.
Regards
Stewart


----------



## Doubletread (May 11, 2005)

East Riding certainly seems to have good places for servicing Fiat Ducatos. I followed a recommendation on this site some months ago and went to Williamsons in Driffield www.gwilliamson.co.uk . Total cost for Low Mileage First Service including oil & filter and VAT - £98.97. You need to check that your motorhome is not too long for them to handle, height is no problem, but they will ask when you book - and for a short first service, they carry it out while you wait. We travelled over from Derbyshire and spent the weekend in the East Riding, stayed at the Caravan Club CL at The Plough at Foston on the Wolds about 7 miles away. I will certainly go back to Williamsons for the next annual service and the Plough.

Les


----------



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Fiat Servicing*

Hi,

Looks like the Dealers in East Yorks now what a load of 'tight wads' we Yorkshire folk are!!
Seriously I used to use Richardsons when I had a Fiat Tipo and always got a good deal.
Another good one is Arnclifes at Bridlington, they quoted me £150 for the service, but Jordans beat them.

Always pays to shop around for the best deals.
Regards
Stewart


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

East Yorkshire will be the area for my next service then. Autoworld wanted £270 for a Fiat Scudo, first service. they reckoned that they could not do a low mileage service. Of course I went elsewhere. That info will pay for a few subscriptions! :lol:


----------

